# Some low life has my HTS reward offered for any info!



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi guys I'm very peed off and a little sad ATM just this evening I decided to go out and shoot with my slingshots i.e my Hathcock TS and my Pfshooters,all was going well and I was having fun shooting with the pf bb shooter when I was approached by some lads inquiring about it,they thought it was a strange catapult and they had never seen anything like it.

one lad in particular was very interested and I went out of my way to explain the pf bb shooter and shown him how you shoot with it also I mentioned SSF and said if he's serious about learning to go there where he would find info and more importantly he could find out the safety involved when shooting.He was taking it all in and I mentioned I'd show him in a few minutes a very special slingshot the HTS "great he said" with that I continued to shoot with the pf bb shooter a little taking no notice of the other three lads that were at the back of us.

Now at this point and with hind sight I should have clicked something was not quite right,one of the lads beckoned the lad away from me saying"we have to get home now" and with that they all left,I continued to shoot for another 20 minutes and decided to pack up and head of home,no freaking!!! way my HTS was not in my bag!! sounds silly but I searched the field for it for almost an hour when it dawned on me I'd been had over and my HTS was STOLEN by some low life teen,I know I should not say that but its how I feel sorry for that.

Anyway I'm offering £10 as a reward just for info if you see a black HTS with red forks the paint had come off this one through wear,this reward is not for the return but just for info if you see one on ebay or other,I'm sorry the reward could not be more but i'm on a very low income as it is.

Thanks guys

PM me if you find out any info should it show up for sale.

P.S I know now that it was stolen as I had been shooting with it and when done I put it in my bag,so many things going through my mind at one point I tried to convince myself i lost it.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Those guys are just sad i hope one of the bands breaks into there face! I will keep a look out on ebay! Im a teen myself i would not dream of doing that!


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

If I see it online i will let you know. No need for a reward. I wish you the best of luck getting it back. I reckon your best bet might be to try and find the lads. Are you in a city or a town.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear that. Even if they are never caught, they WILL answer for it one day. I really try to see others as good people when I meet them, but there are some out there who should just be shot and left for the buzzards !


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Gwilym said:


> If I see it online i will let you know. No need for a reward. I wish you the best of luck getting it back. I reckon your best bet might be to try and find the lads. Are you in a city or a town.


I'm in a town but even if I can recollect their faces and confront them they would just deny it and the law is on their side


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Look in second hand stoles whe i was younger i got my bike stole my dad searched everwhere and was in a second hand store!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

smitty said:


> I am very sorry to hear that. Even if they are never caught, they WILL answer for it one day. I really try to see others as good people when I meet them, but there are some out there who should just be shot and left for the buzzards !


Yeah i'm hoping whoever has it takes the time to research it properly otherwise the HTS may come to cause them some injury if not used correctly,I'm I concerned frankly NO!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

mckee said:


> Look in second hand stoles whe i was younger i got my bike stole my dad searched everwhere and was in a second hand store!


mckee we don't have them here so thats one less place to look I guess.


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm gutted for you, that's a terrible thing to happen. Absolute scum


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

It sucks when you try to do something nice and have good intentions, and then have someone take advantage of that. I remember a few years back when a teenager asked to borrow my mobile phone on the street to make an emergency call, and ended up running away with it.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Thats a bit low







you will never see that again the lill s**t will use it twice bust a car window then leave it on his shelf for 20 years.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I personally had some conflict with kids here and now I will keep a distance with them unless it's a 1 on 1 confrontation. Few of them and something happens. I don't know It it's the way they are educated or something, those kids who come in packs like hyenas feel like a gang of mobs, actually leaving me in fear at times. You've read the news on how the kids got into stabbing or even gunfights, I think it's better to just leave this issue aside, noting could be done as long as they are under-aged.

I once got confronted by a mob of kids(approx 10 years of age) and a few teenagers who kick the football in killing speed towards my direction. They start to ease a little when a local middle aged lady gave them warning. However the kids went home and complained to their parents that I tried to hit them and the parents threatened to hurt me. Bad experience.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> ... and the law is on their side


I am sorry to hear this happened to you.

Is the law really on their side for stealing something from you? Wow, that's crazy. I just can't understand the reasoning behind a law like that.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

haertig said:


> ... and the law is on their side


I am sorry to hear this happened to you.

Is the law really on their side for stealing something from you? Wow, that's crazy. I just can't understand the reasoning behind a law like that.
[/quote]

In the UK adults are not supposed to even touch a under-aged kid. I learnt about this recently when I joined an activity which would involve under-aged kids.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

No need to beat yourself over spilled milk. There will always be scum around. It's a lesson that you will never ever forget and will help you throughout your life. Consider it a blessing and part of growing up.

A few years later you'll think back and just smile.

Peresh.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Do a Columbo on them; find out who they are, and run a smear campaign against them. The only people who like theives, are other theives. If you unrelentingly place posters, spread rumors, and generally annoy them (it would be especially good to find out who their parents are) they are likely to learn a lesson in humility; you must be careful though, as anyone furious can be dangerous.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

WCDB You gave me an idea if I can locate the nice lad that was interested in slingshots I might be able to get him to tell,a threat of police action and or a reward might suffice


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> WCDB You gave me an idea if I can locate the nice lad that was interested in slingshots I might be able to get him to tell,a threat of police action and or a reward might suffice


That's a gentler version of what I had in mind, and probably superior.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm also convinced whoever has it wont be able to use it really as my lanyard is not of the norm and is not obvious what its used for,plus it was fitted with double thera gold and I doubt a lad would use it properly with this set up you have to use the lanyard if you don't it has a tendency to fly out of the hand if your not careful


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> I'm also convinced whoever has it wont be able to use it really as my lanyard is not of the norm and is not obvious whet its used for,plus it was fitted with double thera gold and I doubt a lad would use it properly with this set up you have to use the lanyard if you don't it has a tendency to fly out of the hand if your not careful


I hope they don't throw it away, as soon as they try it, or the bands break (maybe you could make them a 'Naughty schoolboy' shooter, and offer a trade)


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I'm also convinced whoever has it wont be able to use it really as my lanyard is not of the norm and is not obvious whet its used for,plus it was fitted with double thera gold and I doubt a lad would use it properly with this set up you have to use the lanyard if you don't it has a tendency to fly out of the hand if your not careful


I hope they don't throw it away, as soon as they try it, or the bands break (maybe you could make them a 'Naughty schoolboy' shooter, and offer a trade)
[/quote]

Nah they're not worthy to own a slingshot at all but I could trade a rubber postie band I guess


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

hehehe.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear that mate..

Btw, u were talking about a law..., EXCUSE ME?!?, go find those pricks and give them wat they deserve!, law my ass!. Police will laugh at u if u tell them that stroy.

If some1 stole my slingshot, the 1 i worked hours on, i'd go to him and beat the **** out of him.

I know its a bit rude, or watever, but i am so pissed off right now after reading that story, really , i try to imagine wat would i do if i were u..


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Some good news if you can call it that,my wife has given me $30 towards a new slingshot woohoo! I have a list as long as my arm on which to get but one that I keep dreaming of is a G10 ranger or seal variant from Bill Hayes not sure if those are one and the same but that is what I'm aiming to get and set my heart on,it may take a little while to save the rest but the wait will be so worth it,I can already see a G10 ranger with my name on it









Things are starting to look up I think


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Mate, if that was me it happened too.. .. . Shouldnt say on this forum, but its a small world mate, and I hope the fckn ass wipes loose an eye- and maybe some teeth. We dont like that sorta [email protected] down under. Happy hunting


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

There will be a reckoning, if not in this life, then in the next.

I'm sorry about your slingshot being stolen, but even more sorry that there are youth with such a lack of direction that they think nothing of stealing to achieve their aims. What's wrong with people?


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

They're bloody gut less tossers that were too afraid you would aim at them had you seen what was happening- pieces of s!?t. It really gets me goat! Sorry about the slang too. Quite angry. Benny


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

BullsEyeBen said:


> They're bloody gut less tossers that were too afraid you would aim at them had you seen what was happening- pieces of s!?t. It really gets me goat! Sorry about the slang too. Quite angry. Benny


I have to think positive and it could've been a lot worse as a day or so before, I sent one of my HTS to jskeen which would've been in my bag also had I not done so, god save the scum didn't get two.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Fantastic news woohoo







almost two months have passed.

Yesterday eve I get a call that the local shop keeper wanted a word,I knew this was only good news as I had left £10 with him to pay a reward for the return of my HTS no questions asked.

Alas my HTS is home with dad, came back bandless but who cares he's home









So a happy happy ending guys even though I'm a little surprised no one collected the £10 earlier,perhaps they were having to much fun with it until the bands snapped who knows!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Well done mate! I reckon the little buggers broke the bands and put it in a drawer, then daddy came and realised it wasn't his. hehehe.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Well done mate! I reckon the little buggers broke the bands and put it in a drawer, then daddy came and realised it wasn't his. hehehe.


That and dad fancied a few beers


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice to know you got it back


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Nice to know you got it back


It cost me though


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Fantastic news woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what did i tell you


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

mckee said:


> Fantastic news woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what did i tell you








[/quote]

Lol it's like you read their minds


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad you got your HTS back in your collection my friend.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

radray said:


> Glad you got your HTS back in your collection my friend.


Thanks I missed it and now it has good company in the safe with the seal sniper,that's where they stay when I'm away from home


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Quite the adventure that Hathcock must have been on!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

glad 2 here u got it back,,, i know 2 wrongs dont make a right but i would ******* there ****** ******* heads in next time i see them


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Quite the adventure that Hathcock must have been on!


I know Bill and that is why I gave him a good wash when he got home


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> glad 2 here u got it back,,, i know 2 wrongs dont make a right but i would ******* there ****** ******* heads in next time i see them


On the cards I want my £10 back


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

At first, whend i heard ur story, i was pissed off on those idiots who stole it.. and now im very happy u got it back..


----------

